# Rock mythos about rolling stone, beatles and ect



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

A long living mythos is David Bowie slept whit Mick Jagger, this could be factual, listen to the song waiting for a friend of the stone this is so gay(no offense to gay im not a homophobe).

The song i quote ''i'm not waiting for a lady.. i'm just waiting for a friend, what kind of friend Mick, did you try out homosexuality....

Both of these guys have wife now, but i guess it was the 60''or 70'' and they had to try it.

Another mythos that persist Rolling stone killed Brian Jones according to psychic Tv...

If you have other mythos ,that could be real please please contributed...

:lol:


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Townes van Zandt fell three stories while drunk and hardly felt a thing


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Elvis Presley was an automaton created by music hating aliens who designed their machine-man to destroy Earth's artistic Culture.

-- Don't know where I heard that, but I absolutely believe it. After all, look at what's happened to music since Elvis came on the scene!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

John Cale once alleged that Lou Reed tried to seduce him after they became drug buddies in the early days of the Velvet Underground. I don't know if that 'revelation' was in Cale's autobiography but after the book came out in 1999 the already fractious relationship between the two hit a new low, and Reed's people stated in no uncertain terms prior to his agreeing to any interview that anything to do with Cale's book was strictly off-limits.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Three Dog NIght singer Chuck Negron's genitals exploded from STD infections


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

philoctetes said:


> Three Dog NIght singer Chuck Negron's genitals exploded from STD infections


Mama told him not to come...


----------

